# Does a 585 Ultra Use a Standard Cane IS Headset?



## CAAD5AL (Feb 7, 2005)

I keep reading that it has a "Look Patented Headset" but reading elsewhere it sounds like it's just a garden-variety Cane Creek-type 41mm integrated set, minus the fork crown race. Can I just use a Cane IS-8 and lose the bottom race?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*sure...*



CAAD5AL said:


> I keep reading that it has a "Look Patented Headset" but reading elsewhere it sounds like it's just a garden-variety Cane Creek-type 41mm integrated set, minus the fork crown race. Can I just use a Cane IS-8 and lose the bottom race?


Unless you're talking about a 2009 model, all previous years used IS standard headsets, made by FSA.


----------



## CAAD5AL (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool - thanks! These things sure build up easy, I gotta tell ya. I love the cable routers on the head tube too.


----------

